# Need a Leather Suite Recovering



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that could provide me with a quote to get a three piece leather suite recovered here in Dubai? Clearly the sensible thing would be to replace the suite but it is to do with an insurance claim when my suite was damaged in transit to Dubai from the UK.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know of any companies that do this, but there is bound to be a sho in Satwa that does. You have to take a trip down there, have a walk around and ask.

-


----------

